# The New DirecTV Remote Control



## Drucifer

RC71 - - - - - - - RC70H​
Do you like it smaller with fewer buttons?


----------



## dpeters11

Looks ugly to me, but I don't like the old DirecTV remote either.


----------



## njohn2121

Ditto on the ugly front.


----------



## Davenlr

I'd never use one. Ill stick with Harmony


----------



## lugnutathome

Why issue a new flagship HOME MEDIA CENTER and give it a Coby bedroom TV remote?

Don "like hunting for bears with a 22" Bolton


----------



## TheRatPatrol

lugnutathome said:


> Why issue a new flagship HOME MEDIA CENTER and give it a Coby bedroom TV remote?
> 
> Don "like hunting for bears with a 22" Bolton


With no color or PIP buttons. 

I'll stick with my original NFL backlit one.


----------



## Hoosier205

I haven't seen a DirecTV remote in ages. Don't need'em. Don't want'em.


----------



## onan38

Davenlr said:


> I'd never use one. Ill stick with Harmony


+1


----------



## ndole

I like the VOL and CH toggles.


----------



## jdspencer

The peanut is back!


----------



## terryfoster

I like the idea of the remote being smaller and having fewer buttons, but I don't particularly like this design. I also like that they've effectively eliminated the need for most of the color buttons now. However, they've given too much weight to the directional buttons and too little weight to the "Trick Play" buttons.


----------



## Go Beavs

ndole said:


> I like the VOL and CH toggles.


While I don' really care for it, this is one thing I do like on this remote!


----------



## MysteryMan

Yuck. That one fell out of the ugly tree and hit every branch coming down. It's ugliness is complemented with it's colors.


----------



## TMan

I like that play and pause share a button. I can never find the pause button in the dark with the RC65 series. 

For play/pause/ff/rew logic, you can't beat a TiVo peanut remote.


----------



## GBFAN




----------



## iceburg02

Davenlr said:


> I'd never use one. Ill stick with Harmony


This would have made a good third option for the poll.

3) N/A - I use a universal remote

Digging the new Harmony Touch I picked up last week. Shelved the 880 and 900 and haven't looked back.


----------



## fluffybear

I'm getting to old to learn a new remote layout!


----------



## AMike

I had the opportunity to use this remote a few weeks ago when I stayed at a Hampton Inn. I loved it. It was perfectly sized. Very easy to use for those not familiar with DirecTV.

Granted, I have a Harmony One in my theater room, so I will not be replacing that with this remote. I would certainly prefer one of these in my other rooms where I have the standard D* remote.


----------



## BubblePuppy

AMike;3159228 said:


> I had the opportunity to use this remote a few weeks ago when I stayed at a Hampton Inn. I loved it. It was perfectly sized. Very easy to use for those not familiar with DirecTV.


What?! You didn't put it in your suitcase along with the towels and tiny bottles of shampoo? ;-)


----------



## Brubear

I prefer a backlit remote. This is an adaptation of the commercial unit. I think it looks like an unattractive cell phone but feedback on the commercial side has been positive so here it it.


----------



## majikmarker

Don't like it. 

Ugly, but, like others, doesn't much matter to me as I use a Harmony


----------



## veryoldschool

The missing buttons are a PITA for anyone used to the features/functions of the RC6x with a DVR.

This seems best used with a HMC client where there isn't a need to change the TV inputs.


----------



## wrj

I do use the DTV remote. Fewer buttons would be okay. But like others, the design is ugly. All black would be better.


----------



## paulterp

Ugly, and why on earth would you not make the large button above the up arrow be the guide button? how often do you press the menu button vs the guide button?


----------



## I WANT MORE

How do I get one?


----------



## dennisj00

paulterp said:


> Ugly, and why on earth would you not make the large button above the up arrow be the guide button? how often do you press the menu button vs the guide button?


Should have been list. I doubt I go into Guide once a day.


----------



## carillon

Harmony for me... my setup has 6 devices and my Harmony controls everything.


----------



## grecorj

it's like the Tivo peanut remote's ugly sister.


----------



## Drucifer

My mom had used this one for years . . . .










With the four color buttons now gone on the new remote, I can un-retire it and use it for my bedroom as my eyes also see less in the dark.


----------



## funnyfarm299

Nobody uses crestron/control4/savant?


----------



## DodgerKing

I WANT MORE said:


> How do I get one?


Dig through the trash


----------



## spartanstew

dennisj00 said:


> Should have been list. I doubt I go into Guide once a day.


I doubt I go to the guide once per week.


----------



## Krazeyman

"I WANT MORE" said:


> How do I get one?


It's the new RC71 remote. It isn't available for sale yet. It will be coming with the new HR44 that is seen in the first looks.


----------



## jimmie57

Drucifer said:


> Do you like it smaller with fewer buttons?


My son might like that for his HD receiver ( not DVR ).

Why do they show it and it is not an option to buy it at DTV or Solid Signal ?


----------



## spartanstew

jimmie57 said:


> Why do they show it and it is not an option to buy it at DTV or Solid Signal ?


You're not familiar with CES?


----------



## jimmie57

I know it is a show for new products , but I thought this remote came as an option with the HR34 also.


----------



## makaiguy

terryfoster said:


> ...they've effectively eliminated the need for most of the color buttons now.


Can somebody expand on this? I use several of the color buttons quite often (yellow while in the guide, for instance). If the only way to do some of these direct-access functions is by a series of steps via the menus, that is NOT progress.


----------



## Sixto

makaiguy said:


> Can somebody expand on this? I use several of the color buttons quite often (yellow while in the guide, for instance). If the only way to do some of these direct-access functions is by a series of steps via the menus, that is NOT progress.


Most (if not all) of the color button functions have been changed to a different button, such as DASH now replacing YELLOW in most cases.

Within Quicktune, GREEN replaced by ENTER to add a channel; Within Live TV, BLUE replaced by ENTER for Mini-Guide; Within Guide, RED replaced by REW (<<) for -12 hours, GREEN replaced by FFWD (>>) for +12 hours, YELLOW replaced by DASH for options; Within Playlist, YELLOW replaced by DASH for options, BLUE replaced by ENTER for Keep; Within Series Manager, GREEN replaced by "1" to move a series to the top.


----------



## fireponcoal

I actually quite like the old remote but perhaps that is simply because it is all we have. The new remote simply has no punch if that makes any sense but I guess who cares if it simply streamlines the functions of the old one. I've never bought a harmony remote but perhaps it's time for me to start looking.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Can it control a TV and AV receiver? I don't see a slide switch.

Thanks


----------



## Steve

TheRatPatrol said:


> Can it control a TV and AV receiver? I don't see a slide switch.


Yup.


----------



## Sixto

TheRatPatrol said:


> Can it control a TV and AV receiver? I don't see a slide switch.
> 
> Thanks


For volume and INPUT, yes, but not dedicated.


----------



## spartanstew

jimmie57 said:


> I know it is a show for new products , but I thought this remote came as an option with the HR34 also.


No.


----------



## mcees4life

I like this remote. All I have is a tv, satellite receiver, and a Bose audio system so I don't necessarily have a need for a harmony remote. I like this new remote and it'll suit my needs just fine as the current directv remote does. Sign me up for one.


----------



## tonyd79

iceburg02 said:


> This would have made a good third option for the poll.
> 
> 3) N/A - I use a universal remote
> 
> Digging the new Harmony Touch I picked up last week. Shelved the 880 and 900 and haven't looked back.


I use a universal but I still voted "don't like" because the removal of the yellow, blue and green buttons has made the GUI less useful, so it affects the old remotes (and universal remotes) usefulness as well.


----------



## tonyd79

spartanstew said:


> I doubt I go to the guide once per week.


How do you know what is on?


----------



## RAD

tonyd79 said:


> I use a universal but I still voted "don't like" because the removal of the yellow, blue and green buttons has made the GUI less useful, so it affects the old remotes (and universal remotes) usefulness as well.


While the buttons are removed from the new remote the color buttons on the old remotes still work like they did before so unless they remove the code in the boxes to ignore those buttons it doesn't effect the old remotes.


----------



## Steve

Also, the GREEN-YELLOW-BLUE functionality is still there with the new remote. The functions have just been assigned to other buttons. Now *<<* and *>>* to move 12 hours in the GUIDE, e.g.


----------



## txtommy

I have no issues with the current remotes which I've used for so long there is no need to ever look at it. The new one looks no better than the old and I don't see that it does anything new or better so I'll stick with the old. Having 5 DVR's in the house would make it not only inconvenient to have a different remote but also expensive to replace all. I see no benefit in the change and there is nothing about any remote, even the harmonys that I would say looks good. Function is all I care about and unless there is vast improvement, stick with what you know. I do not believe in change for the sake of change.


----------



## veryoldschool

tonyd79 said:


> I use a universal but I still voted "don't like" because the removal of the yellow, blue and green buttons has made the GUI less useful, so it affects the old remotes (and universal remotes) usefulness as well.





RAD said:


> While the buttons are removed from the new remote the color buttons on the old remotes still work like they did before so unless they remove the code in the boxes to ignore those buttons it doesn't effect the old remotes.


Those aren't the buttons removed that "seem" as important as:


input,
format,
stop,
a dedicated play,
 slider for more than one device,
power for just the device the slider is set to
Some of these are available through the GUI [requiring multi-steps] and some just plain aren't there.


----------



## BosFan

I use the D* remote in only the bedroom and although not aesthetically pleasing a smaller one like this would be nice. For the other two systems I'll stick to the Harmony.


----------



## bakers12

The whole world uses remotes that have a stop button and a separate pause button. I can understand removing the color buttons as long as the replacements make sense. But using 1 for move to top, dash for options, etc. - what were they thinking?

On top of all the functionality issues, it's still ugly.

If I ever get stuck with one of these, it will never get out of the junk drawer. I'll keep my universal remotes.


----------



## acostapimps

Wow now that looks ugly like a cheaply made remote from the 90's, I would be embarrassed to show this on the CES showroom


----------



## Drucifer

makaiguy said:


> Can somebody expand on this? I use several of the color buttons quite often (yellow while in the guide, for instance). If the only way to do some of these direct-access functions is by a series of steps via the menus, that *is NOT progress*.


It's to conform to RVU standards of not using additional buttons.


----------



## veryoldschool

Drucifer said:


> It's to conform to RVU standards of not using additional buttons.


Not sure that is the case, since the C31 is an RVU client, yet still works fine with the RC65RX and it's colored buttons.

What we're seeing here with the RC70, is a shift to supporting SHEF standards.


----------



## johnr9e

I use an RC65 in my bedroom to control a HR via RF and blu-ray + TV via IR. Not being able to control the blu-ray IR device means that, if I replaced that receiver with something that uses the RC71, the RC71 would just go to the back of the junk drawer and I'd use a harmony, etc. to control all via IR instead.

Also, regarding the design for just the receiver, my wife and I hate the combined play/pause that affects all remotes and the resulting fiasco of play/pause in list. My wife curses directv (and requests a new provider) every time she tries to pause live TV in the list and instead plays the current selection. The play/pause fiasco is sheer customer indifference on DirecTV's part in designing this simplified remote. There must have been an unused remote code that existing HRs would respond to that could have been mapped to a new function "play toggle" from the RC71 (if indeed it was necessary for these remotes to work in IR with existing HRs at all), with the original codes left to function properly as play and pause.


----------



## BAHitman

I voted YES only because there's no ACTIVE button!


----------



## Christopher Gould

Is there a button to replace the red delete button in the list screen?


----------



## RunnerFL

Christopher Gould said:


> Is there a button to replace the red delete button in the list screen?


The red button is still there.


----------



## tonyd79

RunnerFL said:


> The red button is still there.


Which, of course is confusing since record is a red button....

You'd think that if they would get rid of the color buttons and keep one, it would NOT be the red button.

Ah well, they went backwards on the GUI and on the remote, why think it makes any sense.


----------



## Steve

tonyd79 said:


> Which, of course is confusing since record is a red button....


Actually, record is orange, but hard to tell the difference in subdued lighting. Good it has the 'R' stamped on it.


----------



## I WANT MORE

DodgerKing said:


> Dig through the trash


I ordered the DIRECTV RC70H from Solid Signal. :blush:


----------



## Sixto

I WANT MORE said:


> I ordered the DIRECTV RC70H from Solid Signal. :blush:


Some of the buttons are in different places.


----------



## RunnerFL

tonyd79 said:


> Which, of course is confusing since record is a red button....


Record is orange.


----------



## RunnerFL

I WANT MORE said:


> I ordered the DIRECTV RC70H from Solid Signal. :blush:


The remote in the pic has "RC71" on it. Probably not the same.


----------



## toobs

I never used their remote because I've always used a Logitech Harmony for all of my gear. When I do use the default remote, I find it to be bulky.


----------



## toobs

I do like the new remote because its simpler and the DVR buttons are in the middle of the remote, instead of the awkward circle and placement on the current remote.


----------



## veryoldschool

I WANT MORE said:


> I ordered the DIRECTV RC70H from Solid Signal. :blush:


You might want to check with SS to see if it will even be compatible with your receiver(s).
"By design" hotel remotes aren't.



> The DIRECTV RC70H is a new remote designed for DIRECTV Residential Experience. It includes all the features of the RC50 hotel remote in a more attractive package. It cannot be used with home DIRECTV systems and is labeled on the back, meaning less reason for theft. This is not compatible with DIRECTV RVU systems.


----------



## Drucifer

Sixto said:


> Some of the *buttons are in different places*.


Yeah, that is what I hate. A change without any improvement is extremely annoying.


----------



## mrro82

If I signed up for D* and this is what came with the receiver, I'd make a quick trip to Best Buy for sure. Hello Logitech Harmony 1!


----------



## I WANT MORE

veryoldschool said:


> You might want to check with SS to see if it will even be compatible with your receiver(s).
> "By design" hotel remotes aren't.


I've spent $17.00 more foolishly before.


----------



## Drucifer

Drucifer said:


> Do you like it smaller with fewer buttons?


Looks like these two remotes are very similar in design, but different in button layouts.


----------



## MysteryMan

Drucifer said:


> Looks like there are two RC70H


Can't make up my mind which is uglier.


----------



## veryoldschool

Drucifer said:


> Looks like there are two RC70H


Left is the RC71, and the right is the RC70H


----------



## wrj

Sixto said:


> Most (if not all) of the color button functions have been changed to a different button, such as DASH now replacing YELLOW in most cases.
> 
> Within Quicktune, GREEN replaced by ENTER to add a channel; Within Live TV, BLUE replaced by ENTER for Mini-Guide; Within Guide, RED replaced by REW (<<) for -12 hours, GREEN replaced by FFWD (>>) for +12 hours, YELLOW replaced by DASH for options; Within Playlist, YELLOW replaced by DASH for options, BLUE replaced by ENTER for Keep; Within Series Manager, GREEN replaced by "1" to move a series to the top.


I still don't see what is wrong with the color buttons. This makes more sense to me than using FF and Dash etc.

Also, when you're watching a recording or live feed, what replaces the yellow button? It can't be Dash since that gives you SWiM Connected, etc. The yellow allows you to get to a menu for Messages, CC, PIP (HR34).


----------



## RunnerFL

Drucifer said:


> Looks like there are two RC70H


The one on the left clearly says "RC71" in the upper left.


----------



## veryoldschool

wrj said:


> Also, when you're watching a recording or live feed, what replaces the yellow button? *It can't be* Dash since that gives you SWiM Connected, etc. The yellow allows you to get to a menu for Messages, CC, PIP (HR34).


Yes it can.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Drucifer said:


> Looks like there are two RC70H


Like mentioned, left is RC71 right is RC70.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Does it work in RF mode with the older HR2x/34?


----------



## wrj

veryoldschool said:


> Yes it can.


Today on my HR34, "dash" during a recorded playback or live tv gives the SWiM info. I have to use yellow button to get to the menu I mentioned prior. So something is changing or implementation is different?


----------



## Scott Kocourek

TheRatPatrol said:


> Does it work in RF mode with the older HR2x/34?


No, they are different frequencies.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

"wrj" said:


> Also, when you're watching a recording or live feed, what replaces the yellow button? It can't be Dash since that gives you SWiM Connected, etc. The yellow allows you to get to a menu for Messages, CC, PIP (HR34).


The info button does.


----------



## lugnutathome

That would be the "Info" key. And the "-" key works in guide as though you pressed yellow (per the mapping at screen bottom)

This remote form factor I hope is a Proof Of Concept for the clients which may also leverage the new RF spectrum. I sincerely hope once the dust settles and the new HR44 units hit the streets that there is a remote more commensurate of a Home Media CENTER!

Granted once learned, it will do everything the current remote models do and a new subscriber might not even care. But those of us used to the current layouts and ease of access will have some rough times till it becomes natural.

Still "flagship class receiver" using "hotel room" remote?

Don "Long as my Harmony remotes will work they can do what they will" Bolton



wrj said:


> I still don't see what is wrong with the color buttons. This makes more sense to me than using FF and Dash etc.
> 
> Also, when you're watching a recording or live feed, what replaces the yellow button? It can't be Dash since that gives you SWiM Connected, etc. The yellow allows you to get to a menu for Messages, CC, PIP (HR34).


----------



## TheRatPatrol

"Scott Kocourek" said:


> No, they are different frequencies.


So they won't work the C31's either. So much for being backwards compatible.

Any thoughts as to why they changed it?


----------



## damondlt

I kind of like it. But still haven't used one.


----------



## veryoldschool

wrj said:


> Today on my HR34, "dash" during a recorded playback or live tv gives the SWiM info. I have to use yellow button to get to the menu I mentioned prior. So something is changing or implementation is different?


Try being in the guide and see what it does.


----------



## Go Beavs

TheRatPatrol said:


> So they won't work the C31's either. So much for being backwards compatible.
> 
> Any thoughts as to why they changed it?


They would work with C31's, just not in RF.


----------



## veryoldschool

TheRatPatrol said:


> So they won't work the C31's either. So much for being backwards compatible.
> 
> Any thoughts as to why they changed it?


In IR mode they're compatible.
It's the RF mode that has changed due to SHEF compatibility.


----------



## tonyd79

"RAD" said:


> While the buttons are removed from the new remote the color buttons on the old remotes still work like they did before so unless they remove the code in the boxes to ignore those buttons it doesn't effect the old remotes.


But they gutted functionality to take away the color buttons. They used to have a brilliantly advanced dvr that could pause and trickplay the pig. Not any more.


----------



## tonyd79

"Steve" said:


> Actually, record is orange, but hard to tell the difference in subdued lighting. Good it has the 'R' stamped on it.


My bad. Was thinking about my universal and other remotes I've used.

I have never actually used the directv remote except to program my universals.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

"veryoldschool" said:


> In IR mode they're compatible.
> It's the RF mode that has changed due to SHEF compatibility.


So they're making/issuing new remotes that won't work in RF mode on the old equipment? Can you elaborate a little more how it affects SHEF?

I'm still disappointed there is no on/off PIP toggle. I still say make the dash button a toggle.. SWiM connection info isn't needed in a toggle and can be put in the menu or info area. Am I the only one that feels this way?


----------



## veryoldschool

TheRatPatrol said:


> So they're making/issuing new remotes that won't work in RF mode on the old equipment? Can you elaborate a little more how it affects SHEF?
> 
> I'm still disappointed there is no on/off PIP toggle. I still say make the dash button a toggle.. SWiM connection info isn't needed in a toggle and can be put in the menu or info area. Am I the only one that feels this way?


There's a lot of discontent with this new remote.
SHEF is a standard that allows for a common platform for new remotes.
I'm not sure if there were any at CES this year, but that was the idea/hope, as other makers come into the market.


----------



## Krazeyman

"Krazeyman" said:


> It's the new RC71 remote. It isn't available for sale yet. It will be coming with the new HR44 that is seen in the first looks.


This is incorrect. Sorry about that. My bad.

To clarify a few things. As stated previously, the pictures are of 2 separate remotes.

First the RC70. This remote is made for the exclusive use on whole home Dvr clients. Such as the C31 or even an RVU tv. The RC70 remote is not RF capable.

The RC70H this is for sale at solid signal is for Hotel use only. That's what the H means in the model #.

It hasn't been announced yet to my knowledge. But based off of the RC70 remote. The new RC71 remote control will be again, made for use with client boxes only such as the C41.

The standard remotes that we have right now such as the RC65 will continue to work just fine with the HR44 and the C41.


----------



## juniormaj

My biggest issue with a combined play/pause button is that I often press play to bring up the playback bar so I can see how far I am in to a program/how much time is left. I don't want it to pause when I do that. 
I can get used to the removal of the colour buttons if I have to, but am wondering what replaces GREEN to create a bookmark? I know the bookmarks list is long gone, but I still find it useful to create them.


----------



## veryoldschool

Krazeyman said:


> This is incorrect. Sorry about that. My bad.
> 
> To clarify a few things. It hasn't been announced yet to my knowledge. But based off of the RC70 remote. The new RC71 remote control will be again, made for use with client boxes only such as the C41.
> 
> The standard remotes that we have right now such as the RC65 will continue to work just fine with the HR44 and the C41.


The RC71 was seen with the HR44 at CES, so "I'd expect" all of the new line to be RC71 for RF function, while the RC65 will still work for IR mode.


----------



## spartanstew

Krazeyman said:


> This is incorrect.


Most of what you've written is incorrect.


----------



## Krazeyman

"spartanstew" said:


> Most of what you've written is incorrect.


Everything about the RC70 is correct. I am simply applying it to the RC71. Once the HR44 and C41 are further along in testing, and more information is released regarding the equipment. Then we will know all these answers for sure instead of all of us guessing on the finer details.


----------



## goinsleeper

juniormaj said:


> My biggest issue with a combined play/pause button is that I often press play to bring up the playback bar so I can see how far I am in to a program/how much time is left. I don't want it to pause when I do that.


I think it's silly to use this as a complaint, but I feel the same way. I use the play button to check where I am in what I'm watching too. Usually to see how much is left of a show when the climax is right around the corner. It would probably help me really, when I'm watching The Walking Dead and something big is coming, it really just bothers me when i check the time and it says there's 2 minutes left.


----------



## veryoldschool

goinsleeper said:


> I think it's silly to use this as a complaint, but I feel the same way. I use the play button to check where I am in what I'm watching too. Usually to see how much is left of a show when the climax is right around the corner. It would probably help me really, when I'm watching The Walking Dead and something big is coming, it really just bothers me when i check the time and it says there's 2 minutes left.


While not my biggest, that is one of mine too.

The current work-a-round is to be very quick on the pause/play button.


----------



## spartanstew

Krazeyman said:


> Everything about the RC70 is correct. I am simply applying it to the RC71. Once the HR44 and C41 are further along in testing, and more information is released regarding the equipment. Then we will know all these answers for sure instead of all of us guessing on the finer details.


Knowledge about one remote does not equal knowledge about another. Many people saw the RC71 in use at CES, so they're not guessing - only you are. Worse yet, you don't even claim you're making guesses in all of your posts, you state things as if you have inside knowledge that others don't. If you don't know, just say you don't know.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

I don't like the placement of the channel rocker switch. It can easily be pressed thus losing live buffer.


----------



## Krazeyman

"spartanstew" said:


> Knowledge about one remote does not equal knowledge about another. Many people saw the RC71 in use at CES, so they're not guessing - only you are. Worse yet, you don't even claim you're making guesses in all of your posts, you state things as if you have inside knowledge that others don't. If you don't know, just say you don't know.


If it came across that I have inside knowledge, I do apologize as this was not my intent. 
I thought my post was clear that everything posted was based on knowledge about previous and existing equipment. I thought it obvious that it was just a guess. Sorry that wasn't as clear as you would like. 
If you were able to attend CES and see everything in action, then kudos too you!


----------



## juniormaj

"goinsleeper" said:


> I think it's silly to use this as a complaint, but I feel the same way. I use the play button to check where I am in what I'm watching too. Usually to see how much is left of a show when the climax is right around the corner. It would probably help me really, when I'm watching The Walking Dead and something big is coming, it really just bothers me when i check the time and it says there's 2 minutes left.


I try to not use it in circumstances where it will give away plot points, like when I'm watching a movie or some TV shows (your Walking Dead example is a good one). For that very same reason, I don't have a clock in my "Theatre" room that is visible while looking at the screen so I have to make an effort to see the time.

If I'm buffering a program I'll sometimes use it to see how far behind "live" I am.


----------



## wrj

goinsleeper said:


> I use the play button to check where I am in what I'm watching too. Usually to see how much is left of a show....


I agree with you. I use the play button frequently on playback of recorded material.


----------



## scr

I would love to get a hold of one of these new remotes. I'd order it today if possible. My wife would stop telling me 3 or 4 times a day how much she hates the old style remote because it is to large and confusing. That in and of itself would be priceless.


----------



## Sixto

I like the new RC71 remote, I always duck when I say it though based on others feedback, but I really like it. 

I was also always a fan of palm sized TiVO Glo Remote.

My only change whould have been to leave the GUIDE and LIST buttons where they were on the RC70. I rarely use the RED button or RECORD, but I'm always in GUIDE and LIST, all day long, especially LIST. 

It would have been nice to have GUIDE/LIST, and INFO/EXIT around the SELECT button, just like they are on the RC70 remote, thus being able to do all those functions without moving my hand, but I've mostly gotten used to it by now.


----------



## Steve

Sixto said:


> I like the new RC71 remote, I always duck when I say it though based on others feedback, but I really like it.


I've done a 180 myself. Hated it at first, now I'm used to it and prefer the shape to the older remotes.

I do wish RED acted like STOP during playback, though. Fingers-crossed they implement that.


----------



## Araxen

It looks like a remote control from the 90's. lol


----------



## RAD

Find myself hitting record too often when I really want the guide or dumping the buffer because I brushed against the pg up toggle. 

Maybe they could add some dots or bumps on some buttons to make them easier to identify?


----------



## lugnutathome

The current work around is to use an older model remote

Don "the only winning move is not to play" Bolton



veryoldschool said:


> While not my biggest, that is one of mine too.
> 
> The current work-a-round is to be very quick on the pause/play button.


----------



## Sixto

Steve said:


> I've done a 180 myself. Hated it at first, now I'm used to it and prefer the shape to the older remotes.
> 
> I do wish RED acted like STOP during playback, though. Fingers-crossed they implement that.


Oh yeah, I think we all want RED to perform as STOP within a recording. It makes total sense, and could easily be implemented I'd assume.


----------



## Sixto

RAD said:


> Find myself hitting record too often when I really want the guide or dumping the buffer because I brushed against the pg up toggle.
> 
> Maybe they could add some dots or bumps on some buttons to make them easier to identify?


Yep, another reason why I'd prefer the RC70 layout, with GUIDE/LIST above SELECT, and RECORD/RED up and out of the way.


----------



## Steve

RAD said:


> Find myself hitting record too often when I really want the guide or dumping the buffer because I brushed against the pg up toggle.
> 
> Maybe they could add some dots or bumps on some buttons to make them easier to identify?





Sixto said:


> Yep, another reason why I'd prefer the RC70 layout, with GUIDE/LIST above SELECT, and RECORD/RED up and out of the way.


Actually I'd prefer my version.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

wrj said:


> I agree with you. I use the play button frequently on playback of recorded material.


So do I, and I'm sure others on here do as well.



lugnutathome said:


> The current work around is to use an older model remote.


Which will not work in RF mode with the new HR44, so if you have your receivers hidden you're stuck with using the new remote in RF, or having to buy IR extenders for your Harmonys.



Sixto said:


> Oh yeah, I think we all want RED to perform as STOP within a recording. It makes total sense, *and could easily be implemented I'd assume*.


So could a PIP toggle on the dash button.


----------



## RACJ2

Since they added PIP funtions to the Genie series, I think they should have created a new remote with more buttons. At minimum, PIP On/Off, PIP Move, PIP Size. Of course PIP CH Up and PIP CH Down would make it even better. All we have now is PIP swap button. 

Since it takes multiple key strokes just to turn PIP on, I use an AR Xsight that has macros. Occasionally use my NFL remote as well. Probably would never use this new remote.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

RACJ2 said:


> Since they added PIP funtions to the Genie series, I think they should have created a new remote with more buttons. At minimum, PIP On/Off, PIP Move, PIP Size. Of course PIP CH Up and PIP CH Down would make it even better. All we have now is PIP swap button.
> 
> Since it takes multiple key strokes just to turn PIP on, I use an AR Xsight that has macros. Occasionally use my NFL remote as well. Probably would never use this new remote.


AMEN! I'm glad I'm not the only one who agrees with this.


----------



## Steve

RACJ2 said:


> Since they added PIP funtions to the Genie series, I think they should have created a new remote with more buttons. At minimum, PIP On/Off, PIP Move, PIP Size. Of course PIP CH Up and PIP CH Down would make it even better. All we have now is PIP swap button.
> 
> Since it takes multiple key strokes just to turn PIP on, I use an AR Xsight that has macros. Occasionally use my NFL remote as well. Probably would never use this new remote.


Maybe they can come up with a way to add PIP functionality to the current RC71, because adding add'l PIP keys would promise something the RVU clients can't deliver, using that same remote.

E.g., double-clicking SELECT might be a way to turn PIP "on" or "off", and then RED could toggle MOVE or SIZE, using the arrow keys. Just a thought.


----------



## lugnutathome

Actually the HR44 receives IR and RF both at the same time (it does not switch off IR when its remote is set to RF) so despite its remote being set to RF an older remote or Harmony can be used just fine.

If there is one bright spot about this little remote for those of us looking for something a bit more commensurate of the flagship class DVR is that it need not be employed unless RF is required.

It would be nearly impossible to please all of us entirely but I would think a focus group could be employed drawing from existing subscribers and random non subscribers to determine a more functional product. It's almost something that would be an industry wide benefit if you think about it.

Also though there is no guarantee on this when certain remote keys are deprecated the supporting IR pattern handling *usually* remains. I base this on my newer Sony TV remotes not having a sleep button on them yet the function works fine when using an older remote that has the function. I use the old remote to train my harmony remotes and I don't have to scroll through settings menus and layers of menus to set and alter sleep timings.

SO FAR the deprecated keys in the Direct TV landscape are following a similar pattern, though the deprecated key's could eventually go "dead" at some point.

Don "to select channel 221 press menu/guide/toggle/toggle/4 wait 2 seconds and press 221 enter:icon_stup" Bolton



TheRatPatrol said:


> So do I, and I'm sure others on here do as well.
> 
> Which will not work in RF mode with the new HR44, so if you have your receivers hidden you're stuck with using the new remote in RF, or having to buy IR extenders for your Harmonys.
> 
> So could a PIP toggle on the dash button.


----------



## RAD

"Steve" said:


> Maybe they can come up with a way to add PIP functionality to the current RC71, because adding add'l PIP keys would promise something the RVU clients can't deliver, using that same remote.
> 
> E.g., double-clicking SELECT might be a way to turn PIP "on" or "off", and then RED could toggle MOVE or SIZE, using the arrow keys. Just a thought.


I recently had a Samsung RVU client installed and was told DIRECTV would drop ship a RC70. A week later I contacted DIRECTV and asked if it had shipped, got a response that they don't send out any RC70's anymore, tell you to just use the Samsung remote which still has all the color buttons.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

lugnutathome said:


> Actually the HR44 receives IR and RF both at the same time (it does not switch off IR when its remote is set to RF) so despite its remote being set to RF an older remote or Harmony can be used just fine.


You're missing my point. If the HR44 is hidden you can't use the old D* remotes in RF to control it, you're stuck with using the new RF remote. Kind of hard for a hidden receiver to receive IR unless you buy IR extenders or have a Harmony with RF built in.


lugnutathome said:


> It would be nearly impossible to please all of us entirely but I would think a focus group could be employed drawing from existing subscribers and random non subscribers to determine a more functional product. It's almost something that would be an industry wide benefit if you think about it.


D* did that already. That focus group wanted less buttons and thats how we ended up with these new remotes.


----------



## lugnutathome

Do I call you Rat or Mr Patrol?:grin:

I did get your point and stated the condition IF RF is not needed. However with the new small form factor it is possible to locate this in an area where RF is not required I should think.

Yeah work arounds I agree. As I rambled earlier in this discourse, I hope this is the proof of concept remote and that a real beer drinkin, NASCAR lovin, gadget addicted man's remote comes along that will suit our perceived needs.

No matter what gets done, somebody is left out. Focus groups need be constructed without an agenda. I've a marketing background and know how surveys and focus groups are frequently designed to lead to a pre desired conclusion.

Don "AKA Revoltin" Bolton



TheRatPatrol said:


> You're missing my point. If the HR44 is hidden you can't use the old D* remotes in RF to control it, you're stuck with using the new RF remote. Kind of hard for a hidden receiver to receive IR unless you buy IR extenders or have a Harmony with RF built in.
> 
> D* did that already. That focus group wanted less buttons and thats how we ended up with these new remotes.


----------



## gadgetfreak-dbs

I think I would prefer the smaller layout..especially if the "active" button is gone. But I really like the backlighting on my current remote -- hope they make a new backlit version.


----------



## Rtm

Yes less buttons = less thought. Look at the Apple TV remote (bad example) but it's simple. 

I think having more buttons ultimately makes it require more brain power to use.

I just hope this remote can control samsung soundbars


----------



## Drucifer

Rtm said:


> Yes less buttons = less thought. Look at the Apple TV remote (bad example) but it's simple.
> 
> I think having more buttons ultimately makes it require more brain power to use.
> . . . .


These same people with brain power issues also get upset if they have to press a series of buttons in order to get something done.


----------



## tonyd79

"Rtm" said:


> Yes less buttons = less thought. Look at the Apple TV remote (bad example) but it's simple.
> 
> I think having more buttons ultimately makes it require more brain power to use.
> 
> I just hope this remote can control samsung soundbars


I will agree if you make it "less thought in design leads to less buttons."


----------



## inkahauts

tonyd79 said:


> I will agree if you make it "less thought in design leads to less buttons."


This Is the key. They have to make the stuff you access faster if they want to reduce the buttons IMHO. Still they should have had a separate pause button.


----------



## tonyd79

"inkahauts" said:


> This Is the key. They have to make the stuff you access faster if they want to reduce the buttons IMHO. Still they should have had a separate pause button.


While not taking away functionality.

I will always be ticked that they screwed up trickplay in the pig.


----------



## Rtm

inkahauts said:


> This Is the key. They have to make the stuff you access faster if they want to reduce the buttons IMHO. Still they should have had a separate pause button.


What advantage does a separate pause button add?


----------



## RunnerFL

Rtm said:


> What advantage does a separate pause button add?


Let's you keep the ability to press play to see where you are in a recording without having to pause it.


----------



## lugnutathome

On the Harmony remotes its a rocker switch and that wouldn't violate the current layout much if at all.

Don "one of many little things that might make this thing smell a bit better" Bolton



RunnerFL said:


> Let's you keep the ability to press play to see where you are in a recording without having to pause it.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I haven't read the whole thread but I hope someone pointed out that for the foreseeable future, any DIRECTV RC-series remote will control future products in IR mode. So if you have a few of them around the house, might be good to keep them. Might also be good to scout out sources for new ones at low prices.


----------



## RunnerFL

lugnutathome said:


> On the Harmony remotes its a rocker switch and that wouldn't violate the current layout much if at all.
> 
> Don "one of many little things that might make this thing smell a bit better" Bolton


A pause/play rocker would have been much nicer.


----------



## inkahauts

"RunnerFL" said:


> Let's you keep the ability to press play to see where you are in a recording without having to pause it.


Plus they could have left us with at least pause in the pig.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Stuart Sweet said:


> I haven't read the whole thread but I hope someone pointed out that for the foreseeable future, any DIRECTV RC-series remote will control future products in IR mode. So if you have a few of them around the house, might be good to keep them. Might also be good to scout out sources for new ones at low prices.


It would have been cool if they would have had a USB dongle to receive the old RF frequency.


----------



## Beerstalker

Don't really like it, but as long as they don't go and get rid of all the old IR codes then I don't really care since I use Harmony Remotes pretty much everywhere.

I really wish they would consider adding a special IR codeset just for programmable remotes like Harmony, URC, Pronto, etc. They could give us back the color buttons, seperate pause/play buttons, direct button access to stuff like CC and PiP, all without changing anything on the DirecTV remotes. Many other electronic manufacturers do stuff like this already. Discreet on and off commands are actually pretty common for most devices even though the manufacturers remotes seldom have them, same with discreet input codes for most name brand TV and AV receivers.


----------



## veryoldschool

Beerstalker said:


> Don't really like it, but as long as they don't go and get rid of all the old IR codes then I don't really care since I use Harmony Remotes pretty much everywhere.
> 
> I really wish they would consider adding a special IR codeset just for programmable remotes like Harmony, URC, Pronto, etc. They could give us back the color buttons, seperate pause/play buttons, direct button access to stuff like CC and PiP, all without changing anything on the DirecTV remotes. Many other electronic manufacturers do stuff like this already. Discreet on and off commands are actually pretty common for most devices even though the manufacturers remotes seldom have them, same with discreet input codes for most name brand TV and AV receivers.


Think you're getting close to why the RF was changed.


----------



## GregLee

No, I do not want fewer buttons and smaller. If there is a change, I would want more buttons and bigger. Among remote users, I do believe one can find both anti-button people and pro-button people. Not everybody has to be the same. I have a collection of universal remotes, and most of them have many buttons.

However, there are a few things about the new design that I think are better. It's good to have the trick-play buttons below the other non-numeric buttons, since this is more like other remotes. I never liked the slide switch, but I need modes for other devices -- I just would rather have buttons for other device modes (and preferably indicator lights to show the currently active device.).

I won't miss Active.

I wish there could be several different remotes that we could choose among. I don't like enforced uniformity.


----------



## Hoosier205

GregLee;3162752 said:


> I wish there could be several different remotes that we could choose among.


There are. The DirecTV remote is only one option.


----------



## DrummerBoy523

not sure how to answer...

Do I like it smaller w/fewer buttons? Sure do.

Do I think the design is functional and makes sense for how I use the DTV remote? No. Why the hell did they put the MENU button in the middle on the top? Why not LIST or GUIDE? What a horrible design and just continues to prove that DTV doesn't know what they are doing when it comes to designing anything customer facing.


----------



## RichManitoba

GBFAN said:


>


 I want THIS one!!


----------



## Stevies3

RAD said:


> I recently had a Samsung RVU client installed and was told DIRECTV would drop ship a RC70. A week later I contacted DIRECTV and asked if it had shipped, got a response that they don't send out any RC70's anymore, tell you to just use the Samsung remote which still has all the color buttons.


Is this still true? My Samsung remote doesn't have many of the DirecTV's functions.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

The new RC71 genie remote will be the standard for RVU tv installations as soon as it is more available.


----------



## Drucifer

Stuart Sweet said:


> The new RC71 genie remote will be the standard for RVU tv installations as soon as it is more available.


The Genie been out a year and half. If RC71 hasn't happen by now, I doubt if they ever make 'em freely available to Genie owners.

Ten years from we'll be looking at four color buttons and wondering why they have no functions.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Wow, Drucifer, I guess you haven't seen this: http://www.directv.com/technology/remotes

The rc71 Genie Remote is rolling out with the hr44...you can get one now, although they are in relatively short supply.


----------



## Stevies3

Customer support mentioned I needed the RC70. Stuart, The RC71 will be compatable on an RVU setup (Samsung)? They mentioned that the RC70 was for RVU systems & the RC71 was for the new HR44.


----------



## RAD

Stevies3 said:


> Customer support mentioned I needed the RC70. Stuart, The RC71 will be compatable on an RVU setup (Samsung)? They mentioned that the RC70 was for RVU systems & the RC71 was for the new HR44.


The RC70 was a VERY short lived RVU remote. As for the RC71 and Samsung RVU support, see thread http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/205039-rc71-remote-control-now-support-samsungsony-rvu-clients/

If worst comes to worst and you can't talk them into it you can just order a RC71, DIRECTV and SolidSignal both have them.


----------



## Jacob Braun

Stevies3 said:


> Customer support mentioned I needed the RC70. Stuart, The RC71 will be compatable on an RVU setup (Samsung)? They mentioned that the RC70 was for RVU systems & the RC71 was for the new HR44.


Yeah, the RC71 replaces the RC70 for RVU setups for the Samsung and Sony TVs. The RC71 is also the remote shipped with the HR44/C41.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Stevies3 said:


> Customer support mentioned I needed the RC70. Stuart, The RC71 will be compatable on an RVU setup (Samsung)? They mentioned that the RC70 was for RVU systems & the RC71 was for the new HR44.


Customer support is wrong. The RC70 is no longer made. The RC71 can be programmed to control both Samsung and Sony RVU TVs with this procedure: http://forums.solidsignal.com/showthread.php/4500-TIP-Program-your-RC71-remote-to-control-your-RVU-TV

I have tried this and it works.


----------



## Stevies3

Thank you!


----------



## I WANT MORE

What button do you select to have the RC71 control the volume of your AVR as opposed to the TV?


----------



## Volatility

Wonder what the reason was of them to remove AV1, AV2, and TV. With this remote I couldn't use it to operate my blu ray player it looks. Nor can I use it change inputs it appears. Also the play and pause button was combined not allowing you to see how much time remains in the show you are watching. And for new installs on the genie they are giving customers instructions for the old remote in the tips and tricks booklet instead of the new remote which is going to cause confusion. -.-


----------



## I WANT MORE

You are able to change TV inputs.


----------



## Stevies3

I WANT MORE said:


> You are able to change TV inputs.


I can't change inputs when the remote is setup with a Samsung code 54000


----------



## inkahauts

Press and hold enter till it pops up the input selection and then you should be able I adjust inputs. That's not working on your model? If so it needs to get fixed.


----------



## Phil17108

BAHitman said:


> I voted YES only because there's no ACTIVE button!I


YES YES YES. Over all it works for me. The 44 that it came with is a big step forward.


----------



## damondlt

Hey guys , I just bought one of these RC71 I'm going to use it on my HR34, Don't care about RF. What is it you guys don't like about it? I see so many votes that say NO!
Looks or function? I should have mine today or Monday


----------



## kram

According to a Solid Signal installers' blog, this remote is only for hotels. It's not available to the public.


----------



## kram

I mean that the 70h is only for hotels. The 71 is the remote for customers.


----------



## knoxhb

The reason I don't like it is on the older remotes i could program my TV, A/V receiver, and another DVR all on one. Can't do it on this one. Sometimes progress isn't all it cracked up to be.


----------



## Stevies3

inkahauts said:


> Press and hold enter till it pops up the input selection and then you should be able I adjust inputs. That's not working on your model? If so it needs to get fixed.


I tried that. Do you have a Samsung? Perhaps it works with the Sony's I'm using code #54000. The enter button does function so i know the key does work.


----------



## RAD

Stevies3 said:


> I can't change inputs when the remote is setup with a Samsung code 54000





inkahauts said:


> Press and hold enter till it pops up the input selection and then you should be able I adjust inputs. That's not working on your model? If so it needs to get fixed.





Stevies3 said:


> I tried that. Do you have a Samsung? Perhaps it works with the Sony's I'm using code #54000. The enter button does function so i know the key does work.


Yea, it's a bug in the remote that you can't change inputs using the enter key when it's set to Samsung RVU mode.


----------



## RunnerFL

damondlt said:


> Hey guys , I just bought one of these RC71 I'm going to use it on my HR34, Don't care about RF. What is it you guys don't like about it? I see so many votes that say NO!
> Looks or function? I should have mine today or Monday


The 2 biggest reasons I don't like it are 1. No stop button and 2. Pause and Play are the same button.


----------



## samrs

> Hey guys , I just bought one of these RC71 I'm going to use it on my HR34, Don't care about RF. What is it you guys don't like about it? I see so many votes that say NO!
> Looks or function? I should have mine today or Monday


I voted no, mostly because I am used to my RC65RX and resist change.

However, I did program it to work my Panny and took the HR34 out of RF mode. It's useless though because I use an AV receiver. I would need an HR44 to program this function. I don't know where the buttons are located so I am forced to look at the remote, the lights have to be on. So IMHO, it's a POS. Maybe if I had an HR44 I could learn to like it.


----------



## I WANT MORE

I like it other than I have not figured out how to control my Pioneer AVR with it.


----------



## samrs

> I like it other than I have not figured out how to control my Pioneer AVR with it.


Do you have an HR44?


----------



## I WANT MORE

samrs said:


> Do you have an HR44?


Sure do.


----------



## Go Beavs

I WANT MORE said:


> I like it other than I have not figured out how to control my Pioneer AVR with it.


Unfortunately, it won't do anything but control the volume of an AVR. Does it do that?


----------



## I WANT MORE

I'm not sure. I don't know what button to press to put it in "AVR Mode". The volume button controls the TV at present.


----------



## RAD

I WANT MORE said:


> I'm not sure. I don't know what button to press to put it in "AVR Mode". The volume button controls the TV at present.


IIRC, when you go through the setup, in RF mode, for the AVR you're given the option then to say lock the volumn to either the TV or the AVR.


----------



## I WANT MORE

My AVR is not in the data base. Pioneer SC63.


----------



## samrs

Select "I don't know the model number", and let it try the other codes.


----------



## I WANT MORE

Still doesn't find it.


----------



## samrs

DirecTv designed the RC71 to be a learning remote, all the codes are stored in the HR44. They can update the code lists from time to time and at some point the code for your AVR might be there. Check it every so often.


----------



## Stevies3

RAD said:


> Yea, it's a bug in the remote that you can't change inputs using the enter key when it's set to Samsung RVU mode.


Can this bug be fixed when the HR44 code list gets updated?


----------



## Laxguy

Yes, ti could be fixed. 

You can also fix a post prematurely sent using the Edit button.


----------



## samrs

Laxguy said:


> Yes, ti could be fixed.
> 
> You can also fix a post prematurely sent using the Edit button.


Right on.


----------



## Stevies3

So far this is what I've discovered. Using the RC71 with the HR44 the input key does indeed work as it should for both as an enter key if briefly depressed & as an input key if held down. When using the RC71 with a RVU client the input key brings up the mini guide & also functions as an enter key when needed.


----------



## am7crew

love the new remote.


----------



## djrobx

Volatility said:


> Wonder what the reason was of them to remove AV1, AV2, and TV. With this remote I couldn't use it to operate my blu ray player it looks. Nor can I use it change inputs it appears. Also the play and pause button was combined not allowing you to see how much time remains in the show you are watching. And for new installs on the genie they are giving customers instructions for the old remote in the tips and tricks booklet instead of the new remote which is going to cause confusion. -.-


Yeah, i use the "universal" aspect of the old remotes a lot. I can control a local Media Center PC, switch inputs to a game system, and operate a remote DirecTV box in RF mode. The TV "Input" button was great to have. I hate it when they fix stuff that isn't broken. They could have just made the old remote a bit nicer with backlighting, instead of oversimplifying it.


----------



## Volatility

Stevies3 said:


> I tried that. Do you have a Samsung? Perhaps it works with the Sony's I'm using code #54000. The enter button does function so i know the key does work.


I myself have a Samsung & doesn't work with either.


----------



## Phil17108

I have a week of use on the new remote with the 44 and it works great in RF. The old one with the hr23 we had in the living room HT were slow or not at all, and the RF did not have the range the 44 and RC71 have.


----------



## lucky13

Have both a 65 and a 71 set up for my new 44. 
Will give the 71 a trial before I vote. 

I share the complaints about not being able to see the progress bar without stopping. 
Also--when the recording is paused, is there a way to place a bookmark on the progress bar, as the green button does?


----------



## Stevies3

What is the code for the Samsung on the RC65RX remote?


----------



## damondlt

OK got my Rc71, now how do I program it to my TV?


----------



## damondlt

Never mind , it was simple. I was looking for a TV switch , but I see just entering the tv codes works.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Stevies3 said:


> What is the code for the Samsung on the RC65RX remote?


The RC65RX can't be used as an RVU remote.


----------



## Button Pusher

I don't have one! Man I have some old equipment! :down:


----------



## damondlt

I love the new remote, I think it works great!


----------



## I WANT MORE

I WANT MORE said:


> I like it other than I have not figured out how to control my Pioneer AVR with it.


All is well in Mudville. The RC71 now controls my Pioneer AVR.


----------



## DesertWind53

Dang, the button layout at the top of the RC70H is FAR better than the crappy layout of the RC71! I've had mine for weeks now, and am as used to it as I'm gonna get, and I still HATE the placement of the guide/menu/list buttons. The RC70H gets it right IMHO. But it's IR only, and I don't feel like paying for more remotes. I wish they'd do the same layout on the RC71 at some point.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Actually there was a consumer version of the RC70H but it was never available for retail. Note that the RC70H is specifically designed NOT to work with residential DIRECTV boxes.


----------



## DaveO

Kind of ripped that the installer installed my new Genie HR-44, and as with the previous installer, took off without giving me the remote control, in this case the RC71 that should have come with it. If you look on Ebay you will understand as there are plenty being sold there. I'm not stupid (although considered an elder at 74).

Anyway, I purchased a couple on Ebay and now:

For the aged and mentally infirm, would someone be so kind as to post directions on how to get this sucker into RF mode? I follow the directions using the HR-44 menu setup but no luck. I currently have the Genie working in RF mode with my old RC32RF, but I have two new ones I'd like to program.

It works great in IR mode.

I really would appreciate someone taking the time to type in step by step instructions. I've searched the posts and have found several differing opinions.

I have reset my RC71. Held down mute and select for two blinks, type in 961, channel up, type in 405048 and then enter (as one suggested). Also tried the same with the last step being select, but no go.

Anyone?

Dave


----------



## RunnerFL

I'm not in front of my HR44 but from memory the menu options should be:

Menu > Settings > Remote Control > IR/RF > Follow on screen instructions. 



The RC71 no longer uses the method of going with 961 and then the last 6 of the RID. And the old RC remotes will not control the HR44 via RF, it's a new RF.


----------



## DaveO

RunnerFL said:


> I'm not in front of my HR44 but from memory the menu options should be:
> 
> Menu > Settings > Remote Control > IR/RF > Follow on screen instructions.
> 
> The RC71 no longer uses the method of going with 961 and then the last 6 of the RID. And the old RC remotes will not control the HR44 via RF, it's a new RF.


All of my old remotes work in RF just fine with the hR44. RC65rx and RC32RF are two that I know of. I have 5 of them, all set to RF. (Except for the RC71 and following on screen instructions do not work) Tried it many time.


----------



## JimAtTheRez

lucky13 said:


> Have both a 65 and a 71 set up for my new 44.
> Will give the 71 a trial before I vote.
> 
> I share the complaints about not being able to see the progress bar without stopping.
> Also--when the recording is paused, is there a way to place a bookmark on the progress bar, as the green button does?


I like the 65, but my wife likes the 71. Can both be used on the 44 (yes) and control the volume on my Onkyo receiver? I have not been able to set up BOTH remotes to control volume yet.


----------



## RunnerFL

DaveO said:


> All of my old remotes work in RF just fine with the hR44.


If you're using an old remote you are either not using RF or do not have an HR44. The RF in the HR44 is NOT compatible with the old remotes at all.


----------



## RunnerFL

JimAtTheRez said:


> I like the 65, but my wife likes the 71. Can both be used on the 44 (yes) and control the volume on my Onkyo receiver? I have not been able to set up BOTH remotes to control volume yet.


You can use both but the 65 will be IR only. You can set the 71 to use RF and the 65 will still work via IR.


----------



## DaveO

RunnerFL said:


> If you're using an old remote you are either not using RF or do not have an HR44. The RF in the HR44 is NOT compatible with the old remotes at all.


I have 5 older RF remotes. As I replied previously, all work RF with my Genie. How do I know? One tv is in the bedroom, one is in the rec room in the basement, one is on the sun porch, one is in the kitchen, and one is in the living room. They all talk very well with the HR44. I record 5 programs at a time. Can't do that with the HR24 the Genie replaced.

Been here since 2008 and have been through several receivers. I'm not a total novice but I'm not an installer either.

Dave


----------



## RunnerFL

DaveO said:


> I have 5 older RF remotes. As I replied previously, all work RF with my Genie. How do I know? One tv is in the bedroom, one is in the rec room in the basement, one is on the sun porch, one is in the kitchen, and one is in the living room. They all talk very well with the HR44. I record 5 programs at a time. Can't do that with the HR24 the Genie replaced.
> 
> Been here since 2008 and have been through several receivers. I'm not a total novice but I'm not an installer either.
> 
> Dave


Once again... If you are using an older remote, not an RC71, in RF mode with a Genie it is NOT an HR44. The ONLY Genie that works with the older remotes in RF is the HR34. Please take the time to search the forums and you'll see that I'm right. The RF in the HR44 is completely different.

Just from the first couple of pages of the First Look alone:

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/201262-dbstalk-exclusive-first-look-hr44-700-genie/page-2#entry3069567

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/201262-dbstalk-exclusive-first-look-hr44-700-genie/page-2#entry3069568

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/201262-dbstalk-exclusive-first-look-hr44-700-genie/page-2#entry3069599

And please refer to page 5 of the first look document itself:

http://www.hr20.dbstalk.com/HR44-700%20First%20Look.pdf


----------



## Laxguy

So, Dave, are they all HDMI'd to the Genie?


----------



## JimAtTheRez

So, I change the 71 back to RF. But when I try to use the volume change toggle, it says that my remote is not set up for that, and that I must use the old formula with a picture of the older remote with the switch from "Dtv-AV1-AV2-TV" which is not on the 71??????


----------



## peds48

DaveO said:


> I really would appreciate someone taking the time to type in step by step instructions. I've searched the posts and have found several differing opinions.
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Dave


Press and hold MUTE and ENTER for a few seconds to pair the RC71 to the Genie


----------



## DaveO

Laxguy said:


> So, Dave, are they all HDMI'd to the Genie?


I have a 2x8 HDMI splitter off of the Genie. Only need one program in this house and I can watch the same on all the tvs.


----------



## DaveO

RunnerFL said:


> Once again... If you are using an older remote, not an RC71, in RF mode with a Genie it is NOT an HR44. The ONLY Genie that works with the older remotes in RF is the HR34. Please take the time to search the forums and you'll see that I'm right. The RF in the HR44 is completely different.
> 
> Just from the first couple of pages of the First Look alone:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/201262-dbstalk-exclusive-first-look-hr44-700-genie/page-2#entry3069567
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/201262-dbstalk-exclusive-first-look-hr44-700-genie/page-2#entry3069568
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/201262-dbstalk-exclusive-first-look-hr44-700-genie/page-2#entry3069599
> 
> And please refer to page 5 of the first look document itself:
> 
> http://www.hr20.dbstalk.com/HR44-700%20First%20Look.pdf


Thanks for this. I didn't know that there were two Genies. Yes, it's the HR34/700, and I'm stuck with 2 new RC71s.

Now, if the installer had not walked off with the remote that came with the Genie I would have had a better clue.


----------



## DaveO

What model remote control comes with the HR34/700?

Dave


----------



## RunnerFL

DaveO said:


> Thanks for this. I didn't know that there were two Genies. Yes, it's the HR34/700, and I'm stuck with 2 new RC71s.
> 
> Now, if the installer had not walked off with the remote that came with the Genie I would have had a better clue.


I figured it was an HR34... Unfortunately the RF in the RC71 won't work with the HR34, only the HR44.


----------



## RunnerFL

DaveO said:


> What model remote control comes with the HR34/700?
> 
> Dave


Should be an RC65RX or an RC65R.


----------



## peds48

DaveO said:


> What model remote control comes with the HR34/700?
> 
> Dave


actually the Genie does not come with any remotes. The installer provides the best remote to fit your situation. If RF is needed but is not obvious to the installer because the Genie is not "hidden", then is best to ask the tech for one


----------



## lucky13

The 71 is in the box when you buy the 44 at retail.


----------



## JimAtTheRez

So, can the Genie (44) have one remote in IR (65) and one in RF (71) at the same time controlling it?


----------



## longrider

JimAtTheRez said:


> So, can the Genie (44) have one remote in IR (65) and one in RF (71) at the same time controlling it?


Yes they can. You can also pair multiple 71s in RF to the 44


----------



## The Merg

So, can the Genie (44) have one remote in IR (65) and one in RF (71) at the same time controlling it?


Yes. That is one advantage of the Genie over the HR2x series.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## JimAtTheRez

longrider said:


> Yes they can. You can also pair multiple 71s in RF to the 44


Thanks, longrider. I was able to program both to work with my 44 and control the audio on my Onkyo receiver (more tricky). I like the 65 and my wife likes the 71.......now, that could lead to dueling remotes, I guess!!! Thanks again.


----------



## peds48

lucky13 said:


> The 71 is in the box when you buy the 44 at retail.


Well I was referring to the boxes that are provided by DirecTV and installed by them


----------



## sweep49

After warming up to the idea for a week, I programmed the RC71 yesterday. I was pleasantly surprised how easy it was to do, and that the IR receiver function still works with the RC65 remotes. The RC71 programmed to my Sharp tv on it's own, and to a Zvox sound bar via the on screen menu. I am completely happy with the HR44 experience and glad I made the change.


----------



## Cavicchi

Since I don't have anything hidden, is there any reason why I would want RF instead of IR? Is speed a factor?


----------



## peds48

Cavicchi said:


> Since I don't have anything hidden, is there any reason why I would want RF instead of IR? Is speed a factor?


There is no speed factor, but the advantage is line of sight , meaning you dint need to point at the TV


----------



## Cavicchi

peds48 said:


> There is no speed factor, but the advantage is line of sight , meaning you dint need to point at the TV


Pointing at the TV isn't a problem, or at least shouldn't be for me. The HR24 remote, forgot model number, looks better to me than the RC71.


----------



## peds48

Cavicchi said:


> Pointing at the TV isn't a problem, or at least shouldn't be for me. The HR24 remote, forgot model number, looks better to me than the RC71.


Then there is nothing to worry about

The RC71 claims to have longer battery live. Not sure how much longer since the last time I replaced the batteries on my RC65RX was about a year ago, matter fact, I replace my remotes before I replaced my batteries


----------



## Cavicchi

peds48 said:


> Then there is nothing to worry about
> 
> The RC71 claims to have longer battery live. Not sure how much longer since the last time I replaced the batteries on my RC65RX was about a year ago, matter fact, I replace my remotes before I replaced my batteries


Okay, thanks!


----------



## Laxguy

The RC71 may well be the future of DIRECTV® remotes. In any event, I am spoiled with RF, for though my DVR is in plain view, I can operate right though my laptop screen, or point it at the kitchen, or though the dog, etc.


----------



## peds48

Laxguy said:


> The RC71 may well be the future of DIRECTV® remotes.


we are heading down the wrong path then....


----------



## Cavicchi

peds48 said:


> we are heading down the wrong path then....


Yes, I tend to agree with that. Buttons and functionality seem to be easier on the older remote.


----------



## inkahauts

I think its the right path overall,just missed out on a couple key things that could have been done with this form factor that would have made it perfect. Most of which could still be addressed by software changes to be honest.


----------



## peds48

I think if DirecTV had made the "improvements" keeping the same form factor as the predecessor, thing would have turn out for the better. The mistake, IMO, was to "improve" while taking functionality away


----------



## inkahauts

peds48 said:


> I think if DirecTV had made the "improvements" keeping the same form factor as the predecessor, thing would have turn out for the better. The mistake, IMO, was to "improve" while taking functionality away


Interesting. I think the new form factor is much better myself, and less buttons is generally good. But they took away one to many. The pause button. And they should have made the volume and channel buttons wider and further apart and made them push in instead for mute and prev instead of making separate buttons for those two things. IMHO. Everything else can be addressed with better software I think.


----------



## Tygh

I am not too happy with the new remote. Had the RC65RBX for years. I miss the STOP button!!!


----------



## Prea

The channel/volume button things look really annoying to me. Any opinions on them?


----------



## Go Beavs

Prea said:


> The channel/volume button things look really annoying to me. Any opinions on them?


That's one thing I really like about the RC71. The volume and channel toggles have a nice tactile feel to them.


----------



## FHSPSU67

Go Beavs said:


> That's one thing I really like about the RC71. The volume and channel toggles have a nice tactile feel to them.


Until you hit the 'channel' toggle by accident and lose the live buffer. It's very easy to do.


----------



## RAD

FHSPSU67 said:


> Until you hit the 'channel' toggle by accident and lose the live buffer. It's very easy to do.


Been there, done that. Really wish they'd add a warning if you will dump the buffer, at least make it an option the customer can select.


----------



## Go Beavs

FHSPSU67 said:


> Until you hit the 'channel' toggle by accident and lose the live buffer. It's very easy to do.


Yeah, I get ya on that... But the toggle is still nice for the volume... :lol:


----------



## peds48

Yes, the button "rockers" do have a better "feeling". although I think how long they will last as moving parts tend to break faster then just pushing a button. top slide switch anyone?


----------



## inkahauts

Oh the volume and channel buttons are so much nicer and faster responding for me.


----------



## RunnerFL

Prea said:


> The channel/volume button things look really annoying to me. Any opinions on them?


They are nice, very responsive and when you use them you actually feel like you're doing something but they are in the way. As others have said it's pretty easy to hit them by mistake.


----------



## GordonT

With the removal of the color buttons (except red), am I correct in assuming that the "Clear NVRAM" function no longer works? That's where you can tune to channel 1 and then press red-red-blue-blue-yellow-green.

I use that often to fix problems with the Myapps function instead of having to reset the DVR.


----------



## RunnerFL

GordonT said:


> With the removal of the color buttons (except red), am I correct in assuming that the "Clear NVRAM" function no longer works? That's where you can tune to channel 1 and then press red-red-blue-blue-yellow-green.
> 
> I use that often to fix problems with the Myapps function instead of having to reset the DVR.


Just tune to channel 1 and wait 30 seconds or more, no color buttons needed.


----------



## lucky13

RunnerFL said:


> Just tune to channel 1 and wait 30 seconds or more, no color buttons needed.


Is there a workaround for putting a bookmark on the timeline with the RC71?


----------



## RunnerFL

lucky13 said:


> Is there a workaround for putting a bookmark on the timeline with the RC71?


No, bookmarks went away a while back. I don't even think you can place them with an older remote any more.


----------



## lucky13

RunnerFL said:


> No, bookmarks went away a while back. I don't even think you can place them with an older remote any more.


Not so. I'm placing bookmarks all time on Genie44 with 65 and older remotes. 
The bookmarks are an important feature to me, as I'm often watching recordings in pieces, while other users are viewing the recording in between, so just hitting PLAY won't do--especially if it brings me to the end of a ballgame.


----------



## lugnutathome

The new remote has a better overall feel and the button response is improved (I've opened up factory sealed packs on several of the older style for direct age/use comparing). I do feel however they woefully missed the mark not having discrete stop or pause buttons plus it wrankles me that they would issue a "bedroom class" device to control their flagship DVR which *screams* for a dedicated PIP control section. Technically, PIP functions well, using it is truly cumbersome. Sigh

Maybe they created the "universal model first to support across the newer product line and they'll go back and make an HMC class version.

There is this move to use smartphones and such as remotes across the industry but when you really think about it. . . on, swipe to enter, (password protected? type that in), hope remote app is still resident, issue commands. I think this is a great novel concept that in reality will become a relic for everyday use.

I do see tablet like devices being leveraged however as a central control panel to schedule recordings, check schedules, etc eventually though but maybe thats my meds talking.

Don "remembering when I had to get up to change the TV to get the other channel, we're miles ahead of that now" Bolton


----------



## mcees4life

I have the new remote but I can't program it to control my Samsung tv. I have an HR-34 and I input all of the provided Samsung codes and none of them work. Any suggestions?


----------



## JohnBoy

I miss the format/aspect button from the 65's on these RC71 as there are many weird aspect ratio ondemand programs (ie. AGT) .

Is there a work around for the format button without going 10 steps into the menu?


----------



## Laxguy

Just tried to find a button that'd bring it up, but couldn't; I did think there was one. 

I.a.e., if you keep it on original format and native, and keep the TV at 16:9, it may well work for just about everything.


----------



## inkahauts

I miss the format/aspect button from the 65's on these RC71 as there are many weird aspect ratio ondemand programs (ie. AGT) .

Is there a work around for the format button without going 10 steps into the menu?


You can access it via the info banner.


----------



## Stevies3

I wish they would fix the input/enter button as it won't change inputs with Samsung sets.


----------



## RAD

Stevies3 said:


> I wish they would fix the input/enter button as it won't change inputs with Samsung sets.


I'm using the RC71 on three different Samsung TV's and all of them will change the input by holding the input button for 3 seconds when set for use with DIRECTV clients. Now if you're talking about using a RV71 set to operate a Samsung TV's RVU client then yes that doesn't work.


----------



## jimmie57

Stevies3 said:


> I wish they would fix the input/enter button as it won't change inputs with Samsung sets.


Using my Old RC65 on my Samsung if you press the Input button it will bring up a menu. Moving the arrows will not navigate the menu.
However, a second press of the Input button will move the highlight to the next input.

Have you tried multiple press and holds of the input/enter button ?


----------



## Stevies3

Yes, I use my RC71 with my Samsung as an RVU client


----------



## RAD

Yes, I use my RC71 with my Samsung as an RVU client

Yea, that doesn't work.


----------



## adamson

Personally I do not care for the new remotes. My installer left all remotes and cords from the HR24's. Cords went to E waste and new remotes in a drawer without the batteries.


----------



## Laxguy

Well, so at least you got some new batteries! The RC71 is quite a hot topic among some regulars here. My main gripe is the Exit button is far away from the Pause/Play button which means I have to see the Progress bar longer than a split second. 
I suppose you could E-Bay them.


----------



## westyjoe

I like the shape of the new controller, however there are some issues that I do not like at all which makes me long for the older controller. First, there is no dedicated stop button. I liked it because I could hit stop when watching a recorded item and it would go right to the menu where I can delete. Now I have to hit list, then the show, then delete. Second, and most infuriating, is that the Guide, Record and Power buttons are so close to each other it is easy to hit on by mistake. As these three buttons are used often, putting them in such close vacinity, with no significant difference in their general shape and feel, this gets frustrating. Last, I don't like that every button on the top half has a click noise. When in bed and I am changing the channels, surfing the guide or changing the volume, you get a constant click click click that disturbs my wife.


----------



## jimmie57

westyjoe said:


> I like the shape of the new controller, however there are some issues that I do not like at all which makes me long for the older controller. First, there is no dedicated stop button. I liked it because I could hit stop when watching a recorded item and it would go right to the menu where I can delete. Now I have to hit list, then the show, then delete. Second, and most infuriating, is that the Guide, Record and Power buttons are so close to each other it is easy to hit on by mistake. As these three buttons are used often, putting them in such close vacinity, with no significant difference in their general shape and feel, this gets frustrating. Last, I don't like that every button on the top half has a click noise. When in bed and I am changing the channels, surfing the guide or changing the volume, you get a constant click click click that disturbs my wife.


You can still use the RC65X remote on your system. They are less than $6 on Ebay.


----------



## peds48

westyjoe said:


> I could hit stop when watching a recorded item and it would go right to the menu where I can delete.


Press the LEFT arrow to do the same


----------



## Laxguy

westyjoe said:


> I like the shape of the new controller, however there are some issues that I do not like at all which makes me long for the older controller. First, there is no dedicated stop button. I liked it because I could hit stop when watching a recorded item and it would go right to the menu where I can delete. Now I have to hit list, then the show, then delete. Second, and most infuriating, is that the Guide, Record and Power buttons are so close to each other it is easy to hit on by mistake. As these three buttons are used often, putting them in such close vacinity, with no significant difference in their general shape and feel, this gets frustrating. Last, I don't like that every button on the top half has a click noise. When in bed and I am changing the channels, surfing the guide or changing the volume, you get a constant click click click that disturbs my wife.


Why not use an iPhone or iPad to change channels?
I have not had a problem with the three buttons you mention. Again, IP control would solve that for you. 
The lack of a Stop button does require that extra step; I know of no cure for that.


----------



## randyk47

One day may not be fair but I've been using Harmonys for so long, and liking them, that getting used to a new remote is remote. I'll stick with Harmony.


----------



## tonyd79

peds48 said:


> Press the LEFT arrow to do the same


Does the left arrow work differently on the genie? It goes to the last action when not acting as a left arrow on my receivers. If your last action was the guide, it goes there. It does not act like the stop button at all.


----------



## RunnerFL

peds48 said:


> Press the LEFT arrow to do the same


Left is not the same as stop, not by a long shot.


----------



## juniormaj

peds48 said:


> Press the LEFT arrow to do the same





tonyd79 said:


> Does the left arrow work differently on the genie? It goes to the last action when not acting as a left arrow on my receivers. If your last action was the guide, it goes there. It does not act like the stop button at all.





RunnerFL said:


> Left is not the same as stop, not by a long shot.


I think what peds48 meant is that after you press EXIT to stop playback, a LEFT arrow press will return you to the playlist in the way westyjoe requested. 
This only works when you haven't used the remote for any other menu functions since selecting the program on the LIST. If you happened to explore any other menus during playback, it won't take you straight back there.


----------



## RunnerFL

juniormaj said:


> I think what peds48 meant is that after you press EXIT to stop playback, a LEFT arrow press will return you to the playlist in the way westyjoe requested.
> This only works when you haven't used the remote for any other menu functions since selecting the program on the LIST. If you happened to explore any other menus during playback, it won't take you straight back there.


Regardless of what he may or may not have meant what he said was that left can be used "to do the same" as stop. That is incorrect.


----------



## peds48

RunnerFL said:


> Regardless of what he may or may not have meant what he said was that left can be used "to do the same" as stop. That is incorrect.


It might not be the same, but since you start in the playlist to play a show, pressing left takes you back to the playlist, just like stops does. so is something very similar. I love when you guy get hung up on tiny details.....


----------



## RunnerFL

peds48 said:


> It might not be the same, but since you start in the playlist to play a show, pressing left takes you back to the playlist, just like stops does. so is something very similar. I love when you guy get hung up on tiny details.....


Look up "same" and "similar" and see if you get the same definition. 

And it's not even similar if you've done anything between pressing play in the playlist and the left arrow. The left arrow simply takes you back to what you last did. Nothing more, nothing less. It is not stop.


----------



## tonyd79

peds48 said:


> It might not be the same, but since you start in the playlist to play a show, pressing left takes you back to the playlist, just like stops does. so is something very similar. I love when you guy get hung up on tiny details.....


Not a tiny detail at all. Left arrow is go to last item when it doesn't actually function as a left arrow. I just did three things that did not do a stop equivalent.

The new remote is a bad design.


----------



## inkahauts

Not a tiny detail at all. Left arrow is go to last item when it doesn't actually function as a left arrow. I just did three things that did not do a stop equivalent. 

The new remote is a bad design.


To you. I like it. I can as easily say that missing one button is as bad as poorly placed buttons On the old remote. 

I never used the stop button because there was no point IMHO.


----------



## tonyd79

inkahauts said:


> To you. I like it. I can as easily say that missing one button is as bad as poorly placed buttons On the old remote.
> 
> I never used the stop button because there was no point IMHO.


I use the stop button a lot. It is also the quickest and safest way to cancel a single recording in a list of upcoming episodes.

And what about the color buttons? The lack of them screwed up PIG functionality.


----------



## inkahauts

I use the stop button a lot. It is also the quickest and safest way to cancel a single recording in a list of upcoming episodes. 

And what about the color buttons? The lack of them screwed up PIG functionality.


Well pig is a totally different story. What anoys me most is they never bothered to really use the trick play buttons to really make navigating better. Where is skip fwd ring equal to going I the bottom I the playlist for example?

And I don't count color because we lost pig control with the old remote too so it's not any different in that regard. I'd like te colors back to though. 

I think separate play and pause is the biggest loss for me. 

Oh and if you want to cancel something in your to do list, just hit dash twice quickly.


----------



## Jodean

I dont like not having stop button......

Anyone else find a huge shipment of these rc71 to be junk?? I found about 60 so far that the select button sticks down and feels half as cheap as the ones that seem to work, most of the non functional remotes come with the red batteries, all of the remotes with phillips green batteries seem to be top notch

IR mode is about half strength on these, really really sucks unless you put it in rf mode, which directv keeps ruining by updating the clients with software that kills rf mode......

who cares if the batteries last twice as long if IR mode doesnt work?? Had at least 30 cx call me about lousy remote response


----------



## Mariah2014

Separate the pause and play button from each otherwise i don't have a problem with the remote.


----------



## Jason Whiddon

Once I figured out I could hit the back arrow like TiVo to get out of a recording Im watching to delete, i was fine with it.


----------



## tonyd79

Jason Whiddon said:


> Once I figured out I could hit the back arrow like TiVo to get out of a recording Im watching to delete, i was fine with it.


That doesn't always work.


----------



## peds48

tonyd79 said:


> That doesn't always work.


it works for me all the time.

Give an example where this won't work


----------



## Jodean

peds48 said:


> it works for me all the time.
> 
> Give an example where this won't work


try it once, i just did it

playing a recording, press back arrow, brings me to play delete list so press back again brings to main list, browse list for several mintues to find another show......oh wait, the show never stopped, its still playing in the minimized window.....

So what you are saying NEVER works.........not sure how you came to the conclusion that the back arrow acts as stop in the first place, must not be paying attention at all.

It almost sounds like you have never used the stop key at all. Do you even know why anyone would want to stop?? It for stopping a show to change rooms, or stop a show so you can resume it later where you left off.

I have never needed to press stop so i could delete the show.......which i guess this is what you are using it for.....


----------



## inkahauts

try it once, i just did it

playing a recording, press back arrow, brings me to play delete list so press back again brings to main list, browse list for several mintues to find another show......oh wait, the show never stopped, its still playing in the minimized window.....

So what you are saying NEVER works.........not sure how you came to the conclusion that the back arrow acts as stop in the first place, must not be paying attention at all.

It almost sounds like you have never used the stop key at all. Do you even know why anyone would want to stop?? It for stopping a show to change rooms, or stop a show so you can resume it later where you left off.

I have never needed to press stop so i could delete the show.......which i guess this is what you are using it for.....


Just wrong.


----------



## Laxguy

Jodean said:


> It almost sounds like you have never used the stop key at all. Do you even know why anyone would want to stop?? It for stopping a show to change rooms, or stop a show so you can resume it later where you left off.


There are very good-perhaps better- ways to do so: Turn off the DVR or change channels. Both allow changing rooms and/or resuming later at the desired point.


----------



## RunnerFL

peds48 said:


> it works for me all the time.
> 
> Give an example where this won't work


How many times does it need to be said? The back arrow does not stop anything....

You want examples? Ok... Here are but a few, there are more I'm sure.

Start a recording.... While playing the recording press "Menu" > "Search" > "Smart Search" and search for a show. Now "Exit" once you've searched. Now back arrow when are done watching the recording. You're taken back to Smart Search and the recording does not stop.

Start a recording.... While playing the recording press "Menu" > "Search" > "Sports" and search for a sporting event or team. Now "Exit" once you've searched. Now back arrow when you're done watching the recording. You're taken back to "Sports" and the recording does not stop.

Start a recording.... While playing the recording press "Menu" > "Settings" > "Network Settings". Now "Exit". Now back arrow when you're done watching the recording. You're taken back to "Network Settings" and the recording does not stop.

I hope that's enough examples for you to finally get the point. Back arrow is NOT stop even if you start a recording and do nothing while it is playing. Then when you press the back arrow you're taken back to the playlist but the recording does not stop.


----------



## tonyd79

RunnerFL said:


> How many times does it need to be said? The back arrow does not stop anything....
> 
> You want examples? Ok... Here are but a few, there are more I'm sure.
> 
> Start a recording.... While playing the recording press "Menu" > "Search" > "Smart Search" and search for a show. Now "Exit" once you've searched. Now back arrow when are done watching the recording. You're taken back to Smart Search and the recording does not stop.
> 
> Start a recording.... While playing the recording press "Menu" > "Search" > "Sports" and search for a sporting event or team. Now "Exit" once you've searched. Now back arrow when you're done watching the recording. You're taken back to "Sports" and the recording does not stop.
> 
> Start a recording.... While playing the recording press "Menu" > "Settings" > "Network Settings". Now "Exit". Now back arrow when you're done watching the recording. You're taken back to "Network Settings" and the recording does not stop.
> 
> I hope that's enough examples for you to finally get the point. Back arrow is NOT stop even if you start a recording and do nothing while it is playing. Then when you press the back arrow you're taken back to the playlist but the recording does not stop.


Thanks, saved me from a lot of typing.

What we have is a few folks who always do the same thing and are getting a consistent (but still not a stop) result from the left arrow.


----------



## billsharpe

tonyd79 said:


> How do you know what is on?


Once you set up a series recording you don't need to know what is on.

Many newspapers still carry TV listings.


----------



## spedinfargo

I don't understand the poll. Is the "new" remote the one on the right and the old one on the left? If so they have the same number of buttons, right? Just the record and red buttons are moved.

I like the one on the right better - I wish I had gotten it instead of the one on the left. I'm always hitting record by accident...

I wish both of these had a stop button...


EDIT: Waaaaaait a minute. I didn't realize that this poll started almost a year ago. I guess BOTH of these remotes were the "new" ones back then...

I still would like a Stop and a dedicated Play button (instead of toggle). It's the fastest way to get the pop-up bar at the bottom of the screen to go away (helpful when hitting 30-second skip and watching sports).


----------



## Laxguy

Faster than hitting Exit?


----------



## Jodean

Laxguy said:


> Faster than hitting Exit?


oh god, the exit button is horrible.......accidentally hit that and your back to live tv and searching for the show in the list among 100's of recordings to find the show you were watching a second ago, i HATE that feature!!


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Jodean said:


> oh god, the exit button is horrible.......accidentally hit that and your back to live tv and searching for the show in the list among 100's of recordings to find the show you were watching a second ago, i HATE that feature!!


If that happens just press the previous channel button to go back to the recording you were watching.


----------



## Jodean

Laxguy said:


> There are very good-perhaps better- ways to do so: Turn off the DVR or change channels. Both allow changing rooms and/or resuming later at the desired point.


The point here was the back arrow....

and that fact that stop did exaclty what it was supposed to do just as it does on any other device.......i dont turn the channel on my dvd player to initate the stop command

Just plain stupid, quit defending the loss of stop button.....hole is deep enough already


----------



## Laxguy

Jodean said:


> oh god, the exit button is horrible.......accidentally hit that and your back to live tv and searching for the show in the list among 100's of recordings to find the show you were watching a second ago, i HATE that feature!!


I use it all the time, without problem. It's all timing, however. Some won't be able to use it well at all.


----------



## Laxguy

Jodean said:


> The point here was the back arrow....
> 
> and that fact that stop did exaclty what it was supposed to do just as it does on any other device.......i dont turn the channel on my dvd player to initate the stop command
> 
> Just plain stupid, quit defending the loss of stop button.....hole is deep enough already


Not defending it, pal, just giving workable alternatives.


----------



## tonyd79

billsharpe said:


> Once you set up a series recording you don't need to know what is on.
> 
> Many newspapers still carry TV listings.


Really? Newspaper listings?

Series recordings do not give you one offs, movies, specials and new things you might want to try or even reruns on different channels.


----------



## tonyd79

Laxguy said:


> Not defending it, pal, just giving workable alternatives.


Exit is not the stop button. Do you know that the stop button also stops the current status? Do FF and hit the stop, it stops the FF. Exit doesn't. Left button doesn't.

When you take away a button, you lose its functionality. And some of us actually use multiple ways to do things depending on exactly what we are doing.


----------



## Laxguy

tonyd79 said:


> Exit is not the stop button. Do you know that the stop button also stops the current status? Do FF and hit the stop, it stops the FF. Exit doesn't. Left button doesn't.


I mentioned the Exit button as a fast and sure way to remove the Progress bar under FF or 30 SKIP. That's it. I've never said there was a button that did just what Stop does, just that there are ways to do things that aren't too onerous. 

I personally don't care about Stop as I didn't use it, but I feel the pain of those who miss it so.


----------



## joed32

I don't miss the Stop button either. I do like the feel of the remote, reminds me of the "Peanut". I use it on the Genie and use the old remotes on the other 4 DVRs and I prefer the new one.


----------



## Jason Whiddon

peds48 said:


> it works for me all the time.
> 
> Give an example where this won't work


Me too. When we finish watching a dvr'd show, say before "what happens next week" comes on. I hit the back arrow, it takes me to the playlist while the show keeps playing in the window, I select Delete, then move on the the next show I want to watch.

Works fine.


----------



## Jason Whiddon

tonyd79 said:


> Thanks, saved me from a lot of typing.
> 
> What we have is a few folks who always do the same thing and are getting a consistent (but still not a stop) result from the left arrow.


I just think it's funny you guys start a recording, for the purpose of playback and watch (I mean why start a recording playing back), then you start playing in the menu.

When I start a recording, i watch it then delete it, I do not start a recording to I can then watch it in a window while playing in smart search. Don't act like we are the oddballs. Some people just have to complain about something.

I get the back arrow goes to the last item, like back on the web browser, it makes me laugh that your last move after starting a recording is not the recording menu. Play around with youtube before you start your show, sheesh...

If you know going in that this removes the "stop like" ability and forces "Exit", why do it? Oh yeah, so you can complain.


----------



## peds48

Jason Whiddon said:


> I just think it's funny you guys start a recording, for the purpose of playback and watch (I mean why start a recording playing back), then you start playing in the menu.
> 
> When I start a recording, i watch it then delete it, I do not start a recording to I can then watch it in a window while playing in smart search. Don't act like we are the oddballs. Some people just have to complain about something.
> 
> I get the back arrow goes to the last item, like back on the web browser, it makes me laugh that your last move after starting a recording is not the recording menu. Play around with youtube before you start your show, sheesh...
> 
> If you know going in that this removes the "stop like" ability and forces "Exit", why do it? Oh yeah, so you can complain.


Thanks, you saved a lot of typing as well...

why would some one go to search while watching a recording is beyond me....


----------



## Cavicchi

westyjoe said:


> I like the shape of the new controller, however there are some issues that I do not like at all which makes me long for the older controller. First, there is no dedicated stop button. I liked it because I could hit stop when watching a recorded item and it would go right to the menu where I can delete. Now I have to hit list, then the show, then delete. Second, and most infuriating, is that the Guide, Record and Power buttons are so close to each other it is easy to hit on by mistake. As these three buttons are used often, putting them in such close vacinity, with no significant difference in their general shape and feel, this gets frustrating. *Last, I don't like that every button on the top half has a click noise. When in bed and I am changing the channels, surfing the guide or changing the volume, you get a constant click click click *that disturbs my wife.


After going through the entire thread, I am surprised no one else mentioned that, the clicking noise. I can well imagine that could annoy your wife or whoever is next to you, and even you yourself! I don't know why they think we need clicks to confirm anything. The RC65 remotes didn't click and I didn't see any reason why it was necessary.

Fortunately there is an alternative, the RC65 will work, though a problem for those who need RF.


----------



## STEVEN-H

need discreet codes.....off or on turns my Sony TV on or off


----------



## joed32

STEVEN-H said:


> need discreet codes.....off or on turns my Sony TV on or off


I noticed the other day when I had the TV on and the Genie off, hitting "Menu" turned the Genie on without affecting the TV. Haven't figured out how to turn it off without turning the TV off. This is also on a Sony.


----------



## RunnerFL

peds48 said:


> Thanks, you saved a lot of typing as well...
> 
> why would some one go to search while watching a recording is beyond me....


Regardless of what you think your way isn't the only way.


----------



## Laxguy

joed32 said:


> I noticed the other day when I had the TV on and the Genie off, hitting "Menu" turned the Genie on without affecting the TV. Haven't figured out how to turn it off without turning the TV off. This is also on a Sony.


I turn my DVR off with RC71 by blocking the IR that operates the TV, so it stays on or off as I wish.

Clicking noise? Don't experience that on either '71. Dunno if there's a setting, or if there are defective units.


----------



## Cavicchi

Laxguy said:


> I turn my DVR off with RC71 by blocking the IR that operates the TV, so it stays on or off as I wish.
> 
> Clicking noise? Don't experience that on either '71. Dunno if there's a setting, or if there are defective units.


Westyjoe said the "upper half" clicks. So you are saying your RC71 remotes do not click?


----------



## lucky13

Jason Whiddon said:


> I just think it's funny you guys start a recording, for the purpose of playback and watch (I mean why start a recording playing back), then you start playing in the menu.
> 
> When I start a recording, i watch it then delete it, I do not start a recording to I can then watch it in a window while playing in smart search. Don't act like we are the oddballs. Some people just have to complain about something.
> 
> I get the back arrow goes to the last item, like back on the web browser, it makes me laugh that your last move after starting a recording is not the recording menu. Play around with youtube before you start your show, sheesh...
> 
> If you know going in that this removes the "stop like" ability and forces "Exit", why do it? Oh yeah, so you can complain.


It's nice to sit down and watch a recording all the way through. But when I watch TV, I'm not trapped in a theater, and the rest of my life can intervene.

Sometimes when I'm watching a recording, I decide to check the guide, the ToDo list, or some other service menu. This may be because I've forgotten to record something, or don't remember if I've scheduled a recording, or just saw a promo for something I'd like to record. Sometimes I'm just killing time while my wife has dozed off. Usually I will pause the recording before trolling through the system.

I am not offended that you find this behavior funny. I'm sure I would find some others' viewing habits unusual.

I would hope, however, that we can comment on our dissatisfaction or delight with the new remote without characterizing our colleagues' preferences as oddball.

Personally, I don't use the mini-remote, because I'm often interrupted while watching recordings, particularly sports, and I need the color buttons to place a bookmark on the timeline. Since others may watch the same recording before I get back to it, I can't rely on just hitting PLAY from the playlist.

Again, I'm sorry if these viewing habits offend anyone's sense of what is proper protocol for watching DirecTV.


----------



## Laxguy

Cavicchi said:


> Westyjoe said the "upper half" clicks. So you are saying your RC71 remotes do not click?


That is what I said.


----------



## Laxguy

lucky13 said:


> It's nice to sit down and watch a recording all the way through. But when I watch TV, I'm not trapped in a theater, and the rest of my life can intervene.
> 
> Sometimes when I'm watching a recording, I decide to check the guide, the ToDo list, or some other service menu. This may be because I've forgotten to record something, or don't remember if I've scheduled a recording, or just saw a promo for something I'd like to record. Sometimes I'm just killing time while my wife has dozed off. Usually I will pause the recording before trolling through the system.
> 
> I am not offended that you find this behavior funny. I'm sure I would find some others' viewing habits unusual.
> 
> I would hope, however, that we can comment on our dissatisfaction or delight with the new remote without characterizing our colleagues' preferences as oddball.
> 
> Personally, I don't use the mini-remote, because I'm often interrupted while watching recordings, particularly sports, and I need the color buttons to place a bookmark on the timeline. Since others may watch the same recording before I get back to it, I can't rely on just hitting PLAY from the playlist.
> 
> Again, I'm sorry if these viewing habits offend anyone's sense of what is proper protocol for watching DirecTV.


I doubt many are interested in what constitutes "proper protocol" for watching; diff' folks, diff' strokes. (I like your term, though!)

What gets me a bit is a few constantly whinging over changes they don't like, and refusing to acknowledge there are other ways to accomplish the end result with maybe a fraction of a second more time needed, or a button push additional. And doing so _ad nauseum....._


----------



## armophob

The lack of a backlight is a deal killer for me.
I use it to set the DVR it is associated with and then use MRV to view anything on that box so that I can use the more user friendly remote.


----------



## spedinfargo

Laxguy said:


> I mentioned the Exit button as a fast and sure way to remove the Progress bar under FF or 30 SKIP. That's it. I've never said there was a button that did just what Stop does, just that there are ways to do things that aren't too onerous.
> 
> I personally don't care about Stop as I didn't use it, but I feel the pain of those who miss it so.


I really miss the dedicated PLAY button more than the dedicated stop button.

I'll have to try the exit button for removing the progress bar. On the flip side, though, I also like to hit the play button to bring up the progress bar - it's the easiest way to see how far you have left in a show. Hit Play twice really quickly and you can glance at the progress bar without interrupting play. Can't do this with the play/pause combination button...

Otherwise I really like the remote - it's hard to decide on my Harmony remote for the additional buttons or comfort and reliability (RF) factor. For my Harmony I'm using an IR repeater to my Genie Mini hidden behind my TV...


----------



## Cavicchi

So how do you stop a recording and go to something else, such as Guide or turn off DVR to resume at a later time?


----------



## armophob

Cavicchi said:


> So how do you stop a recording and go to something else, such as Guide or turn off DVR to resume at a later time?


left arrow to the menu


----------



## peds48

RunnerFL said:


> Regardless of what you think your way isn't the only way.


and yours isn't either. we have to agree to disagree.


----------



## RunnerFL

peds48 said:


> and yours isn't either. we have to agree to disagree.


I never said mine was. You're the one who came in here saying my way was "beyond", aka beneath, you. You also claimed that left arrow did the same as stop, which it does not.


----------



## RunnerFL

armophob said:


> left arrow to the menu


...doesn't always work. We're going in circles here.


----------



## peds48

RunnerFL said:


> ...doesn't always work. We're going in circles here.


Perhaps there is more to this then....


----------



## TheRatPatrol

I've always wondered, how do people with TiVos stop their recordings?


----------



## STEVEN-H

TheRatPatrol said:


> I've always wondered, how do people with TiVos stop their recordings?


stop paying bill


----------



## AMike

AMike said:


> I had the opportunity to use this remote a few weeks ago when I stayed at a Hampton Inn. I loved it. It was perfectly sized. Very easy to use for those not familiar with DirecTV.
> 
> Granted, I have a Harmony One in my theater room, so I will not be replacing that with this remote. I would certainly prefer one of these in my other rooms where I have the standard D* remote.


I'm going to revise my original comment from January. When I switched back to D* this year, I was provided these remotes with my new receivers. I absolutely hated these remotes in my home, especially in my bedroom since it was difficult to find the appropriate buttons in the dark. The other remote even without it being backlit, is much easier to use.


----------



## inkahauts

So how do you stop a recording and go to something else, such as Guide or turn off DVR to resume at a later time?


i personally have always generally just hit pause, once in a blue moon hit exit, and sometimes I'll just go into then guide or playlist and choose something else to switch to.


----------



## inkahauts

I never have cared to much if it's lighted as I always remember button placement by feel and don't look at the remote anyway. Main reason I'm not a massive fan of touch screen only remotes. 

Just shows how many differing ways people use remotes!

The new one is very easy for that use IMHO for me.


----------



## armophob

RunnerFL said:


> ...doesn't always work. We're going in circles here.


My experience level is small so I will bow to yours.
I am so dissatisfied with the peanut remote that I am hardly the voice of reason.
I would never knowingly purchase a piece of A/V equipment that provided such a cheap answer to control all of the amazing options it provides.
I am just a bit surprised that we are still talking about the terrible direction they took with the remote and not about the solution they have come out with to correct it.


----------



## Cavicchi

inkahauts said:


> i personally have always generally just hit pause, once in a blue moon hit exit, and sometimes I'll just go into then guide or playlist and choose something else to switch to.


I am asking for the event where I want to stop the recording to continue at a later time or day. Does hitting pause or exit allow me to do that?


----------



## peds48

Cavicchi said:


> I am asking for the event where I want to stop the recording to continue at a later time or day. Does hitting pause or exit allow me to do that?


EXIT would do that.


----------



## RunnerFL

armophob said:


> My experience level is small so I will bow to yours.
> I am so dissatisfied with the peanut remote that I am hardly the voice of reason.
> I would never knowingly purchase a piece of A/V equipment that provided such a cheap answer to control all of the amazing options it provides.
> I am just a bit surprised that we are still talking about the terrible direction they took with the remote and not about the solution they have come out with to correct it.


If only they had a solution...


----------



## Cavicchi

peds48 said:


> EXIT would do that.


So Exit would in effect be acting like the stop button? In other words, I am watching a recording but unable to view its entirety, so I hit Exit, recording stops, and at a future time go back to recording, hit play and it will continue from where I hit Exit?


----------



## peds48

Cavicchi said:


> So Exit would in effect be acting like the stop button? In other words, I am watching a recording but unable to view its entirety, so I hit Exit, recording stops, and at a future time go back to recording, hit play and it will continue from where I hit Exit?


Yes and yes.


----------



## inkahauts

Cavicchi said:


> So Exit would in effect be acting like the stop button? In other words, I am watching a recording but unable to view its entirety, so I hit Exit, recording stops, and at a future time go back to recording, hit play and it will continue from where I hit Exit?


Leaving the program in any way will do that. Turning off the dvr even does that. The only way you cant pick up from where you left off is if you hit pause, and go to another room and try and pick it up from the pause point without ever having left pause on the other machine.


----------



## Cavicchi

peds48 said:


> Yes and yes.


Great! Thanks for the information.


----------



## Cavicchi

inkahauts said:


> Leaving the program in any way will do that. Turning off the dvr even does that. The only way you cant pick up from where you left off is if you hit pause, and go to another room and try and pick it up from the pause point without ever having left pause on the other machine.


After reading what I thought were complaints about not having a stop button, I thought it couldn't be done. Anyway, Exit button is good enough and I'm content with that.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

As been suggested before, they could make the red button a stop button.


----------



## juniormaj

TheRatPatrol said:


> As been suggested before, they could make the red button a stop button.


Then what would perform the duties of the Red button?


----------



## Laxguy

Cavicchi said:


> After reading what I thought were complaints about not having a stop button, I thought it couldn't be done. Anyway, Exit button is good enough and I'm content with that.


Changing to a live channel also does it. I tend to shut things down when I change rooms, so putting the DVR in standby also does it, as peds and ink mentioned.


----------



## Cavicchi

Laxguy said:


> Changing to a live channel also does it. I tend to shut things down when I change rooms, so putting the DVR in standby also does it, as peds and ink mentioned.


My install is scheduled for 12/12, so I'll have to wait to try that, thanks!


----------



## TheRatPatrol

juniormaj said:


> Then what would perform the duties of the Red button?


The red button would stay the same while watching live TV, but while watching a recording it would act like the stop button, if they were to program it that way. No reason why a button can't do dual functions. There are other buttons that do that already.


----------



## juniormaj

TheRatPatrol said:


> The red button would stay the same while watching live TV, but while watching a recording it would act like the stop button, if they were to program it that way. No reason why a button can't do dual functions. There are other buttons that do that already.


Interesting. Hadn't considered that.


----------



## peds48

TheRatPatrol said:


> The red button would stay the same while watching live TV, but while watching a recording it would act like the stop button, if they were to program it that way. No reason why a button can't do dual functions. There are other buttons that do that already.


seeing that the red button deletes a recording from the playlist, this can be "confusing"


----------



## TheRatPatrol

peds48 said:


> seeing that the red button deletes a recording from the playlist, this can be "confusing"


Not anymore confusing then what we have now.


----------



## inkahauts

seeing that the red button deletes a recording from the playlist, this can be "confusing"


Didn't the stop button pull up the delete screening the playlist as well?


----------



## Darby7

Hello, I posted on separate topic regarding replacing my faulty genie recently and the new one not having the Sports Search icon, etc. Happily, with a hard restart of the genie and a couple of days time I got the icons I was missing back.

One remaining issue that I'd like to run by the forum: with my RC65 remote controlling my old genie, I was able to use the "On" and "Off" buttons to control both genie and my TV simultaneously. Now, I have to use the Power button and the slide button to turn off the genie first and the TV second. When I questioned one Directv agent they said it was the luck of the draw - some genies will allow the remote to work that way, some won't. Another agent on another day said she didn't understand why it didn't work since my new genie is the same model as old one.

Any experience with this? Ideas?


----------



## peds48

Darby7 said:


> Hello, I posted on separate topic regarding replacing my faulty genie recently and the new one not having the Sports Search icon, etc. Happily, with a hard restart of the genie and a couple of days time I got the icons I was missing back.
> 
> One remaining issue that I'd like to run by the forum: with my RC65 remote controlling my old genie, I was able to use the "On" and "Off" buttons to control both genie and my TV simultaneously. Now, I have to use the Power button and the slide button to turn off the genie first and the TV second. When I questioned one Directv agent they said it was the luck of the draw - some genies will allow the remote to work that way, some won't. Another agent on another day said she didn't understand why it didn't work since my new genie is the same model as old one.
> 
> Any experience with this? Ideas?


What happens when you press ON and OFF? is the Genie not coming ON or its the TV? How about OFF?


----------



## Darby7

peds48 said:


> What happens when you press ON and OFF? is the Genie not coming ON or its the TV? How about OFF?


The On and OFF do turn the genie on and off but no longer have any effect on my TV.


----------



## peds48

Darby7 said:


> The On and OFF do turn the genie on and off but no longer have any effect on my TV.


and what is the make of the TV?


----------



## Darby7

peds48 said:


> and what is the make of the TV?


Philips. It's a couple of years old at least.


----------



## inkahauts

Did you actually swap remotes too?


----------



## Darby7

inkahauts said:


> Did you actually swap remotes too?


No, I'm using the same remote as before which, as I say, worked fine on both the TV and the previous Genie. They didn't send me a new remote when they sent the replacement Genie.


----------



## peds48

Darby7 said:


> Philips. It's a couple of years old at least.


Move slide switch to TV

1. Press and hold MUTE and SELECT (LED flashes twice)
2. Enter 10054


----------



## Darby7

peds48 said:


> Move slide switch to TV
> 
> 1. Press and hold MUTE and SELECT (LED flashes twice)
> 2. Enter 10054


Um...you're a genius! Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## peds48

Darby7 said:


> Um...you're a genius! Thank you so much for your help!


Not sure about the genius part, but you are most welcome


----------



## inkahauts

If he was using the same remote how the heck did it lose the setting sin the first place? It should have just worked unless he had to change ir codes because the previous box was not on a default code.


----------



## Laxguy

Related question for Mr. Genius! ....

My RC71 has indiscreet (!) codes for my TV, a Samsung 58" Plasma, PN58B650. I'd like the discrete (and discreet!) operation. Would a new code set it right? I usually don't need it, but occasionally I hit the button when I shouldn't and it turns it off via the On button.


----------



## peds48

Laxguy said:


> Related question for Mr. Genius! ....
> 
> My RC71 has indiscreet (!) codes for my TV, a Samsung 58" Plasma, PN58B650. I'd like the discrete (and discreet!) operation. Would a new code set it right? I usually don't need it, but occasionally I hit the button when I shouldn't and it turns it off via the On button.


not sure, but I think the RC71 just uses toggle instead of discrete.


----------



## STEVEN-H

This remote should have discreet codes for TV sets. It is a real PAIN the way it is, off should be off and on should be on. In this area a very poor decision was made to not have discreet codes for TV sets.


----------



## inkahauts

Well mine is discrete. I think it depends in the code and the exact tv. Try another code for the brand maybe.


----------



## STEVEN-H

inkahauts said:


> Well mine is discrete. I think it depends in the code and the exact tv. Try another code for the brand maybe.


well I have a Sony when i used the exact model number no discrete, when I used the 4th I don't know model discrete! yea and thanks


----------



## Cavicchi

DTV installed a Genie and 2 minis today, so I got my first crack at the RC71 remote, and I like it! The funny thing is I didn't look at the remote instructions and, reading that volume was a rocker, I kept trying to raise and lower the volume by pressing left and right. :nono2: Finally I tried up and down and bingo! it was easy 

I really like the PIP with 2 screens same size side by side, and RF is really nice. With such limited use, first day with it, perhaps too premature to make judgment, but I love the size!


----------



## HerntDawg

I told the installer to keep it, no need to use it, ty harmony!


----------



## inkahauts

Never ever don't take the remote! You could need it for any number of reasons some day, including your harmony dieing or something, even if its for a short period..


----------



## Cavicchi

After using the RC71 for almost a week, I changed my vote from No to Yes.

I have an R65 remote once used for the HR24, but it hasn't been used for Genie or minis, and not even thinking of trying it.


----------



## madmadworld

txtommy said:


> I have no issues with the current remotes which I've used for so long there is no need to ever look at it. The new one looks no better than the old and I don't see that it does anything new or better so I'll stick with the old. Having 5 DVR's in the house would make it not only inconvenient to have a different remote but also expensive to replace all. I see no benefit in the change and there is nothing about any remote, even the harmonys that I would say looks good. Function is all I care about and unless there is vast improvement, stick with what you know. I do not believe in change for the sake of change.


with you after 24 hours of this rc71 it's the only thing i don't like about having a hr44.
it does not fit in my hand right. guess after 7+ years with these remotes that i don't have to look at or think about was just too easy.

so can i use a rv64r or a rc32 on this hr44 ?


----------



## mark40511

I'm so out of the loop - I didn't even know there was a new remote.


----------



## peds48

madmadworld said:


> with you after 24 hours of this rc71 it's the only thing i don't like about having a hr44.
> it does not fit in my hand right. guess after 7+ years with these remotes that i don't have to look at or think about was just too easy.
> 
> so can i use a rv64r or a rc32 on this hr44 ?


RC64R or RC32 yes, but on IR only. HR44 needs EC71 for RF


----------



## madmadworld

peds48 said:


> RC64R or RC32 yes, but on IR only. HR44 needs EC71 for RF


thanks
will go about figuring that out soon.
shame the RF on this hr44 is so much better than the hr23 it replaced as it was a dog.
the hr44 is as good or better than my hr20's.

edit:
got lucky put batteries in the rc32 worked right off.


----------

